# Golden Pheasant's



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

These aren't available to hunt are they? I saw one last year during Deer season, not sure if it was wild or not, it was near a Farm south of West Fargo/Horace. I thought it was pretty neat, since I had only seen them in a zoo before!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If'n it was in the ditch, it was a ditch chicken!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Golden Pheasants are not in North Dakota. It was either a Gamefarm bird or got loose from a breeder.


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

It was a near a farm, so I assumed it was a pet or breeder as you say! It was definitely a Golden Pheasant though, it was no chicken!


----------

